# East side party !!!!



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Ralph Smith said:


> Was that a trib? of what river? looked like the rifle to me This rain will definitely bring them in.


That is a tributary of lake Huron. No sense in naming names, as has already been discussed. 

I think every river in northern MI is blown out right now. The ground is only just thawing, and there were several inches of rain that fell in a couple days. Massive runoff is happening everywhere. I can't imagine where to even try fishing right now, or boating on any of the major Steelhead rivers (Manistee, Mo, and Ausable). I heard the handicap ramp on the Big Man is under water - the deck at least. This will move stuff around in rivers, and boaters will need to be very careful when the waters drop. 

I can't wait to see what new gravel runs are uncovered by this. :evilsmile


----------

